# Possible Pregnancy... Again.



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

So, a few months ago my Ophia had a pregnancy scare, but after a few weeks she lost her extra weight and(assumedly) 'absorbed' the pups before giving birth.

Last week, while on vacation, a friend messaged me and told me she couldn't take her rat, Meek, with her when she moved. She asked if I could take him in, as she knew I already own a rat. Although it would be a male, he'd come with his own massive cage and I wanted to help her out.

After getting him, I cleaned his cage and put him in a tank with a lid. Every time I clean Ophia's cage, she is put in there, so I wasn't aware he was capable of pushing the lid off the tank and getting out. When I came back with his cage I found him climbing all over Ophia's cage with her investigating.

Of course I got them away from each other, but now Ophia's behavior is different. It's been nearly a week and although she doesn't look pregnant(as any female wouldn't at his stage), she is eating a lot more than usual and actually hiding food under her wooden log. I've looked under it and although there isn't a formed nest, there is tons of little kibble bits stuffed underneath. She wants out of her cage more and frantically runs around the edges, trying to gnaw through the wire to escape.

I'm concerned she is pregnant, so are there any signs within the first few days/weeks?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> So, a few months ago my Ophia had a pregnancy scare, but after a few weeks she lost her extra weight and(assumedly) 'absorbed' the pups before giving birth.
> 
> Last week, while on vacation, a friend messaged me and told me she couldn't take her rat, Meek, with her when she moved. She asked if I could take him in, as she knew I already own a rat. Although it would be a male, he'd come with his own massive cage and I wanted to help her out.
> 
> ...



considering rats cannot mate through the bars of a cage you should be fine, unless there was some other way he had access to her?


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

They've not had other contact, however I have heard of rats mating through bars of cages before. Not proper mating, but still 'getting the job done'. I do hope she isn't, but I'm not optimistic when it comes to things like these.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Miscellaneous said:


> They've not had other contact, however I have heard of rats mating through bars of cages before. Not proper mating, but still 'getting the job done'. I do hope she isn't, but I'm not optimistic when it comes to things like these.


the act of mating for rats works like this. The female assumes an arched back, tail up and to the side position (called lordosis) so that the male can mount her and clasp his arms around her body...put bars in between and they cannot do this. Those reports are wrong. if you are concerned, weigh your girl daily at the same time for weight gain and keep a chart. If she's an adult rat she should not be gaining steadily.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

lilspaz68 said:


> considering rats cannot mate through the bars of a cage you should be fine, unless there was some other way he had access to her?


I've always heard the opposite to be true.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> I've always heard the opposite to be true.


Me too. I have heard of many incidents of rats getting pregnant through bars


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I have "heard" of many incidents of rats getting pregnant through bars, sure. They usually go something like this - "my friend's cousin's brother's uncle's sister's stepmom's rat got pregnant through the bars so I know it can happen!"

I would be inclined to believe in any of these matings, the rats did come into full contact at one point or another... whether the owner was aware of it (it would make a good coverup excuse for intentionally breeding) or not (they could easily slip through the bars and you'd never know).

It's one of those things I think you'd have to see to believe.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I have no personal experience with it and never plan to, but I certainly hope you're right for the sake of everyone else!


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

I would never intentionally breed Ophia. If I couldn't proper care for her pups, what would be the point? I don't have a lot of rat-loving friends and I surely couldn't keep them. I do hope that they couldn't breed through the bars.

If she isn't pregnant, can I assume her new behavior is from having a male in the room? I don't think anything else would make her change her behavior so much.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Weigh her everyday,but I would seriosuly consider getting either the male neautered or the female spayed....it would cost a lot,but it would be better then having another accident.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I dont think they can mate through bars, the ... willy of a male rat isnt long enough I think >< sorry if this sounds stupid. And the mating ritual of rats is, well its not possible to do while hanging from bars


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

How much does spaying/neutering cost for rats?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Depending on your vets prices.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright, well I'll try to find a local vet to spay her and/or neuter him. Thank you all.


----------

